# Dave Blocks Thy Porn



## Bliss (Jul 22, 2013)

Today the mighty First Lord of the Treasury, David Cameron, announced that he will block all online pornography in the UK by default.

It is to 'protect the children'. Discuss.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 22, 2013)

"Censorship is telling a man he can't have a steak just because a baby can't chew it." - Mark Twain


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 22, 2013)

Now I wonder whether FA is gonna fall under that as well. By itself it is just an art community and the staff is trying pretty hard to keep it as kids friendly as possible, but it does still have a big load of porn. _Including_ rape porn which they want to make illegal.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 22, 2013)

Whelp, looks like we're becoming Australia with the censorship laws.

Blocking the images isn't going to make them go away...


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 22, 2013)

A year Later:

"David Cameron repeals law after caught downloading "Cream pie" on his computer"




Raptros said:


> Whelp, looks like we're becoming Australia with the censorship laws.
> 
> Blocking the images isn't going to make them go away...




People are always going to find ways around filters like that, no matter how hard you try and block it out.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jul 22, 2013)

Lizzie said:


> It is to 'protect the children'. Discuss.


Fuck the children!


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 22, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Fuck the children!



Yeah! Just not literally, ok? >__>



Ozriel said:


> People are always going to find ways around filters like that, no matter how hard you try and block it out.



If a website is completely blocked by your ISP is there even a way to get to that site anyway?


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 22, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> People are always going to find ways around filters like that, no matter how hard you try and block it out.


Exactly.

Looks like they're going to use an "opt-in" system.

Hahaha.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 22, 2013)

Why doesn't the UK just hire Chris Hansen to catch the pedos instead?


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 22, 2013)

CC brought up a good point actually. Will FA and other art sites that allow adult content be affected even though they have filters and have rules regarding minors?


----------



## Recel (Jul 22, 2013)

Raptros said:


> CC brought up a good point actually. Will FA and other art sites that allow adult content be affected even though they have filters and have rules regarding minors?



With my experience of how these politically correct ideas get implemented...

Yeah, they will ban any site that even remotely has any connection, or a connection can be talked into it someway.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 22, 2013)

Recel said:


> With my experience of how these politically correct ideas get implemented...
> 
> Yeah, they will ban any site that even remotely has any connection, or a connection can be talked into it someway.



That's what I think as well.

And as for my previous question: Would it even be possible to bypass that block if your ISP blocks a site directly?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 22, 2013)

And just like that FA's number of active users in the UK shrunk 3 sizes that day.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 22, 2013)

You have to respect the power move by the family values advocates who are forcing UK customers to call their internet providers and ask for their porn.  I'm pretty sure they have an entire fleet of middle-aged women to answer the phones and sound extremely disappointed in you for your life choices.


----------



## Bliss (Jul 22, 2013)

Raptros said:


> CC brought up a good point actually. Will FA and other art sites that allow adult content be affected even though they have filters and have rules regarding minors?


Imagine if you had to ask your parents to opt-in for internet pornography to visit FA. :U


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 22, 2013)

I actually don't think this is a bad idea, you can still get porn if you want it. And I'm not just saying this because I am now free from oppressive censorship of the Empire.


----------



## Willow (Jul 22, 2013)

Whatever happened to actually monitoring what little kids looked up on the internet?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 22, 2013)

Willow said:


> Whatever happened to actually monitoring what little kids looked up on the internet?



Don't you know? We're too stupid to make our own decisions. That's why we need big brother to choose these types of things for us.


----------



## Corto (Jul 22, 2013)

[yt]qUifLbLVXFo[/yt]


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 22, 2013)

Fuck the world.


----------



## Machine (Jul 22, 2013)

Willow said:


> Whatever happened to actually monitoring what little kids looked up on the internet?


Nobody has time for that. Monitors have been an effective babysitter for the past twenty years! :V


----------



## Saga (Jul 22, 2013)

Download all the smut while you still can


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 22, 2013)

What bothers me is what else they'd block that falls into the "18+" category.

If you wanna do something to stop pedophiles on the internet, you should block Club Penguin.


----------



## Saga (Jul 22, 2013)

Gibby said:


> What bothers me is what else they'd block that falls into the "18+" category.
> 
> If you wanna do something to stop pedophiles on the internet, you should block Club Penguin.


Or the unrated category gets blocked by default
Things like gmail and wikipedia and unrated


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 22, 2013)

Way to go, Cameron. Getting those priorities right I see, again


----------



## Teal (Jul 22, 2013)

I hate people.


----------



## Cain (Jul 22, 2013)

So, more people turn to torrenting?


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 22, 2013)

Teal said:


> I hate people.




Says Teal, as she applies crimson lip-stick and paints her nails black, throwing cigars at passing by children and rant-posting on Tumblr. :V


----------



## unwisedragon (Jul 22, 2013)

There are better ways of doing this. For example, there are lovely things like openDNS that block porn sites (and some other sites) for you. Why waste millions of dollars on implementing a system when you can just download something?

Ban porn, then ban sex next. In vetro fertilization is the only way to do it now > <-- I can seriously see that happening the way things are going.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 22, 2013)

unwisedragon said:


> There are better ways of doing this. For example, there are lovely things like openDNS that block porn sites (and some other sites) for you. Why waste millions of dollars on implementing a system when you can just download something?
> 
> Ban porn, then ban sex next. In vetro fertilization is the only way to do it now > <-- I can seriously see that happening the way things are going.




Looks like everyone is following after Tumblr.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 22, 2013)

Cain said:


> So, more people turn to torrenting?



They'll probably block most torrent sites too since unless you got adblock you're gonna be bombarded with tits and dicks anyways.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 22, 2013)

Unless the kid is searching "big titties naked" then they're probably not going to see any porn on the internet.

Besides, my childhood hasn't been "corroded" by porn at all.


----------



## Teal (Jul 22, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Says Teal, as she applies crimson lip-stick and paints her nails black, throwing cigars at passing by children and rant-posting on Tumblr. :V


 You know me so well. :V


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 22, 2013)

Legislating morality. I'd expect this more from the US congress than the UK. Surprised about Australia as well.

If I had a nickel for every time someone writes bad legislation in the name of the children I could fund a mars colony for furries. :V


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 22, 2013)

This is stupid.
Young children shouldn't even be on internet unsupervised, and older kids (people in their teens) have probably seen this stuff anyway.

Added to that, this hurts the adults and hurts a lot of artists as well. Not only that, but some things are rather ambiguous as to whether or not its porn.

I don't see this censorship working too well though. Porn will probably still be findable, just a little harder to find.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 22, 2013)

I wonder if FA will be banned - technically it's an art, music and written text site although quite a lot of those have pornographic content.

And if this forum is blocked then fuck, my life will get a whole lot more boring (I spend a lot of time on FAF).


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 22, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I wonder if FA will be banned - technically it's an art, music and written text site although quite a lot of those have pornographic content.
> 
> And if this forum is blocked then fuck, my life will get a whole lot more boring (I spend a lot of time on FAF).




I sure hope that the forums don't get blocked. I'll never be able to have my, "dress up like another user," day.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 22, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I wonder if FA will be banned - technically it's an art, music and written text site although quite a lot of those have pornographic content.
> 
> And if this forum is blocked then fuck, my life will get a whole lot more boring (I spend a lot of time on FAF).



FA has long since crossed the porn line. I see zero reason why FA wouldn't be classified as porn.


----------



## Percy (Jul 22, 2013)

I just wish parents would be more responsible in monitoring their kids' internet browsing rather than become outraged when their children happen to stumble upon something they shouldn't have.


----------



## Saga (Jul 22, 2013)

Next week this will be over
Like when the US tried to make the "website.xxx" delio instead of .com 
Or sopa, pipa
Seems like a whole lotta nothing gets done to actually implement censorship anyways


----------



## Azure (Jul 22, 2013)

its because england has bad teeth

brush more commonwealth scum


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 22, 2013)

How typical. They don't have the balls to come down on anybody in particular, so they have to ruin things for _everyone_.


----------



## Saga (Jul 22, 2013)

Azure said:


> its because england has bad teeth
> 
> brush more commonwealth scum


Get the london look


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 22, 2013)

Saga said:


> Get the london look




I died.


----------



## Azure (Jul 22, 2013)

like maybe 3 people in all of england are going to enable these filters

itll be funny to watch that statistic coalesce with the rapidity i know its going to do so with


----------



## Willow (Jul 22, 2013)

Percy said:


> I just wish parents would be more responsible in monitoring their kids' internet browsing rather than become outraged when their children happen to stumble upon something they shouldn't have.


I don't even get how little kids especially are able to find it unless they specifically type in the word boob or something like that.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 22, 2013)

They might as well ban sex.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 22, 2013)

I think the real purpose of this is that Cameron and other conservatives just miss the days when you had to get your porn by sneaking into your parents' bedroom and taking a peek at your dad's collection of dirty magazines.


----------



## Azure (Jul 22, 2013)

M. LeRenard said:


> I think the real purpose of this is that Cameron and other conservatives just miss the days when you had to get your porn by sneaking into your parents' bedroom and taking a peek at your dad's collection of dirty magazines.


my grandfather had every issue of playboy, penthouse, and hustler ever printed until the day he died. all in a massive stack in the basement. odd how i turned out gay, i sure spent enough time down there when i was a youngun


----------



## Teal (Jul 22, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> They might as well ban sex.


 YES


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 22, 2013)

M. LeRenard said:


> I think the real purpose of this is that Cameron and other conservatives just miss the days when you had to get your porn by sneaking into your parents' bedroom and taking a peek at your dad's collection of dirty magazines.



Can't even tell if this is the party line. Probably just a small man pushing through his personal opinion making it out to be 'for the greater good'.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jul 22, 2013)

It was as though millions of fappers cried out in unison, their porn-deprived souls now offered to the heathen Eldritch Being that was David Cameron. 

_Who_ will rise to reinstate all that is arousing? _Who_ will stand against this abhorrent, wankless era ushered in by those that cannot get it off?


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 22, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> It was as though millions of fappers cried out in unison, their porn-deprived souls now offered to the heathen Eldritch Being that was David Cameron.
> 
> _Who_ will rise to reinstate all that is arousing? _Who_ will stand against this abhorrent, wankless era ushered in by those that cannot get it off?



Now is time for rebellion. DEATH TO TYRANTS.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Jul 22, 2013)

What's with the anglo-saxons and their unhealthy relationship to sex?



Azure said:


> like maybe 3 people in all of england are going to enable these filters
> 
> itll be funny to watch that statistic coalesce with the rapidity i know its going to do so with


Going by the news site i read on that topic, they plan to apply the filter to everybody. You have to contact them to deactivate the filters. If you deactivate them, they will be re-activated everyday. And there is some kind of notification when you deactivate them.


But i totally bet, being critical of the british government won't be considered porn :V
Althought i'm kinda curious, how they intend to block it, DNS-blocks? DPI to actually drop any "offending" IP-packets?


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jul 22, 2013)

Tbh the sexual frustration teens would have would probably come out in other ways, in either more sexual activity or violence. Gotta release that testosterone somehow.

Likewise, it would just increase the usage of the Darknet, and expose people to the darker sides of porn more, instead of further cracking down on it.


----------



## Conker (Jul 22, 2013)

Saliva said:


> "Censorship is telling a man he can't have a steak just because a baby can't chew it." - Mark Twain


That man has a quote for everything <3


----------



## Khaki (Jul 23, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Whelp, looks like we're becoming Australia with the censorship laws.
> 
> Blocking the images isn't going to make them go away...



Pardon?


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 23, 2013)

I guess this was in the fine print when gay marriage was made legal. 

Yeah, you lot can get married now! But then we get to ban porn immediately afterward.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jul 23, 2013)

>Video  cameras monitoring every square inch of the country.

Oh well jolly good.

 > Government forces  ISPs to ask if you really want to watch porn or not.

ITSHAPPENING.GIF


----------



## Saga (Jul 23, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> Yeah, you lot can get married now! But then we get to ban porn immediately afterward.


I SAW DAT :L


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 23, 2013)

Wait until Dave glances out the window and sees a pair of animals going at it.

_Ban animals! No animals allowed in the glorious Empire! THINK OF ME...I MEAN THE CHILDREN._

Maybe if Britain gets weighted down enough by its governments self righteousness it'll sink into the sea.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 23, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Maybe if Britain gets weighted down enough by its governments self righteousness it'll sink into the sea.



REVENGE FOR SKIBBEREEN


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 23, 2013)

Saga said:


> I SAW DAT :L



It's like the Twinkie thing all over again!


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 23, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> FA has long since crossed the porn line. I see zero reason why FA wouldn't be classified as porn.


What do you mean, crossed? It's _always_ been beyond that line, right up to its founding. FA got big (or maybe even started) because Sheezyart banned porn, so everyone came here.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 24, 2013)

I'd move. Instantly. Leave my family, work, school. No. GG.

Pachi would not be havin that.


----------



## Furcade (Jul 26, 2013)

Holy cow calling your ISP to unblock porn would be the most awkward thing in the world. That's okay, some cunning Brit has presumably already come up with a series of brilliant euphemisms to cover that.


----------



## Mayfurr (Jul 26, 2013)

Furcade said:


> Holy cow calling your ISP to unblock porn would be the most awkward thing in the world. That's okay, some cunning Brit has presumably already come up with a series of brilliant euphemisms to cover that.



Here you go:
_"Hello, Virgin Internet? I'd like to enable smurfing on my broadband account please..."_

smurfing _v. Blue surfing._ Trawling the information superhighway on the lookout for pictures of _tits _and _fannies_.
Courtesy of http://www.viz.co.uk/profanisaurus.html


----------



## Furcade (Jul 26, 2013)

Mayfurr said:


> Here you go:
> _"Hello, Virgin Internet? I'd like to enable smurfing on my broadband account please..."_



Excellent. The creativity of the online community never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, I commented on the wrong thread so nobody will read that post. 

To condense it: this policy has been tried and tested in the Netherlands and Australia before. It worked neither time and it blocked legitimate websites- including those of a political nature- which does amount to censorship. 

Porn isn't the only content parents would consider unsuitable for their children online and filters can be evaded. Parents should actually supervise their children rather than using the internet as a baby sitting machine. 

I think the reason Cameron has initiated this policy is politically motivated rather than rational, and in these days of snooper charters we can be sure those of us who opt in to the porn will be going on some nasty list somewhere.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 26, 2013)

As if i wasnt embarassed enough being English...At least some mank shit like child porn might get erased. Its only new buyers of the internet though isn't it? Might be awkward ringing them up asking if i can browse adult artwork on FA.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> As if i wasnt embarassed enough being English...At least some mank shit like child porn might get erased. Its only new buyers of the internet though isn't it? Might be awkward ringing them up asking if i can browse adult artwork on FA.



People who already have internet accounts will be sent messages asking them whether or not they want to use filtering systems. In my case my brother will probably ask my parents to switch on filters- until he realises that some of his gaming sites might get blocked by mistake. 

I don't think this will result in any less illegal content such as child porn being distributed- since the advisory board David asked about that subject told him that sex offenders tend to distribute illegal content privately, such as in emails, not on the surface web where it would already be spotted and removed under existing law. 

You might be lucky though; David Cameron didn't know what LOL stood for so he probably won't know what furries are either.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Jul 26, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> As if i wasnt embarassed enough being English...


Go to Scotland, they have a better Reputation!


Harbinger said:


> At least some mank shit like child porn might get erased.


Chance of that 0%
(Even if they found child porn, they could ... you know... tell the police? I sincerly doubt that ISPs would be un-cooperative if they are told (and find it to be true) that one of their customers hosts child porn)


Harbinger said:


> Its only new buyers of the internet though isn't it? Might be awkward ringing them up asking if i can browse adult artwork on FA.


Depending on the techniques used to block "evil" sites, the block may be about as stable as a wet handkerchief.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2013)

My brother is rather supportive of a block on the premise that 'some parents buy their children ipads and iphones thinking they will get some sort of kid-friendly internet,'.

The notion of parental responsibility doesn't seem to sit well with him. Even the most well meaning individuals are making the argument that we should _all_ be automatically blocked from porn in order to protect morons from their own consumer choices. 

It's too bad that even if that were sensible the kids with those ipads can and will evade those filters: Hands up everyone who evaded the filters your school used to stop you playing games.


----------



## Azure (Jul 26, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> My brother is rather supportive of a block on the premise that 'some parents buy their children ipads and iphones thinking they will get some sort of kid-friendly internet,'.


how is that even a rational thought? that somehow the internet on a phone in the hands of a child is going to be completely different?



Fallowfox said:


> The notion of parental responsibility doesn't seem to sit well with him. Even the most well meaning individuals are making the argument that we should _all_ be automatically blocked from porn in order to protect morons from their own consumer choices.
> 
> It's too bad that even if that were sensible the kids with those ipads can and will evade those filters: Hands up everyone who evaded the filters your school used to stop you playing games.


not only did i use the school internet for games, we cracked the admin codes and used the school network to play counterstrike. this was of course almost 2 decades ago, and the internet was crap, and the lag was terrible, but WE DID IT.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Jul 26, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> My brother is rather supportive of a block on the premise that 'some parents buy their children ipads and iphones thinking they will get some sort of kid-friendly internet,'.
> 
> The notion of parental responsibility doesn't seem to sit well with him. Even the most well meaning individuals are making the argument that we should _all_ be automatically blocked from porn in order to protect morons from their own consumer choices.
> 
> It's too bad that even if that were sensible the kids with those ipads can and will evade those filters: Hands up everyone who evaded the filters your school used to stop you playing games.


Kid safe Internet.... *Head desk*

If you want to make an internet connected device child safe,
-make sure you control the only way it can go connect to the internet
-WHITELIST the traffic (anything not on the List is forbidden)
-remember that the kid grows, no use in filtering if the kid is old enough to WANT porn


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2013)

Azure said:


> how is that even a rational thought? that somehow the internet on a phone in the hands of a child is going to be completely different?
> 
> 
> not only did i use the school internet for games, we cracked the admin codes and used the school network to play counterstrike. this was of course almost 2 decades ago, and the internet was crap, and the lag was terrible, but WE DID IT.



The idea of rational thought going in hand with politics? You must be joking. 

Mr Cameron, whose party is linked to tobacco companies said they wouldn't enforce plane cigarette packaging until australia's policy's had been tried and tested. 

Meanwhile we copy the net censorship australia tried, tested, and found out was pointless and then claim that we're leading the world rather than walking in Ozzy steps.


----------



## Mayfurr (Jul 26, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> My brother is rather supportive of a block on the premise that 'some parents buy their children ipads and iphones thinking they will get some sort of kid-friendly internet,'.
> 
> The notion of parental responsibility doesn't seem to sit well with him. Even the most well meaning individuals are making the argument that we should _all_ be automatically blocked from porn in order to protect morons from their own consumer choices.



<sigh> This whole "block online porn because of the CHILDRENZ!" has been going around ever 1996 when the US tried it (and failed) with the Communications Decency Act. And as others have pointed out, the Aussie attempt hasn't worked either. The British version will probably fall over as well.



Fallowfox said:


> It's too bad that even if that were sensible the kids with those ipads can and will evade those filters: *Hands up everyone who evaded the filters your school used to stop you playing games.*



My school didn't have "filters" because the school wasn't connected, and the reason my school wasn't connected was because there was nothing to connect _to..._... and even if it _did_ it would only been at 1200bps with a terminal emulator on a Commodore 64 because neither the Web or web browsers had been invented yet...
/old_fart


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2013)

I always imagined you were my age, Mayfurr. I guess I should visit people's profiles more often.

When the British block, which only 14% of parents asked wanted, inevitably does fail...you can bet David will blame the service providers for failing to implement his idea correctly.


----------



## Hewge (Jul 27, 2013)

Raptros said:


> CC brought up a good point actually. Will FA and other art sites that allow adult content be affected even though they have filters and have rules regarding minors?



Don't think that law actually passed in Australia... like, ages ago.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2013)

Raptros said:


> CC brought up a good point actually. Will FA and other art sites that allow adult content be affected even though they have filters and have rules regarding minors?



I hope not, but the reality in other nations which trialed this policy was that lots of websites were erroneously blocked, and that may well include websites like fur affinity. 

The British government hasn't answered the semantic question of what is and is not pornographic, but left it to the ISPs to figure out, so what kind of art you can view might depend on which network you or the bill-payer selects. 

I haven't heard any mention of whether drawing and paintings are considered offensive or not, either. You can imagine that artistic nudes by little-known modern day artists could be flagged as offensive, whereas the erotic nudes of naughty old-masters are given a free pass under cultural pretenses.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 27, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> You can imagine that artistic nudes by little-known modern day artists could be flagged as offensive, whereas the erotic nudes of naughty old-masters are given a free pass under cultural pretenses.



*NSFW*
Picture of woman = porn
Statue of satyr fucking a goat = not porn


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 27, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> When the British block, which only 14% of parents asked wanted, inevitably does fail...you can bet David will blame the service providers for failing to implement his idea correctly.


No, he'll find a way to blame the previous government. They're pretty desperate, rationality means nothing


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 27, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> No, he'll find a way to blame the previous government. They're pretty desperate, rationality means nothing


If in doubt, blame Labour. - All Tories since ever.

Yeah I think that is going to happen, as always.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 27, 2013)

M. LeRenard said:


> *NSFW*
> Picture of woman = porn
> Statue of satyr fucking a goat = not porn



If this is how they're doing it then HOORAY the yiff is saved!


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 27, 2013)

I've been without wifi for a while over in Australia, so this is the first I've heard of this. It hasn't actually been passed yet, has it?


----------



## Bliss (Jul 27, 2013)

And to think the Conservatives like to pretend to be the unideological, pragmatic choice.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 28, 2013)

Lizzie said:


> And to think the Conservatives like to pretend to be the unideological, pragmatic choice.



Their followers' complaints about the nanny state are rather moot now.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jul 28, 2013)

Time to switch to UKIP!


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jul 28, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Hands up everyone who evaded the filters your school used to stop you playing games.



Oh man, my school was so naive. It was in the Before Times when teachers didn't know how to computer (including the IT teacher herself...)


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 28, 2013)

TalkingDog said:


> Oh man, my school was so naive. It was in the Before Times when teachers didn't know how to computer (including the IT teacher herself...)



I know what you mean; my teacher asked me to explain how I turned a logo into a home button in microsoft access. She had a degree. 
Did they also insist on you taking screenshots of everything you did and then printing them out in a 100 page wad? 

Anyway I'm sure this porn block comes from the party which told disgruntled women who felt objectified that they should just ignore page 3.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 28, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Did they also insist on you taking screenshots of everything you did and then printing them out in a 100 page wad?



This is what my high school did.

_Fucking everything_.

Like opening/copying/moving files and folders, for fuck's sake.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Jul 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Fallowfox said:
> 
> 
> > Did they also insist on you taking screenshots of everything you did and then printing them out in a 100 page wad?
> ...


*WTF?!*


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 29, 2013)

This magically happen after the news reach our country.

Why must governments be so obsessed with porn? :[


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 29, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> This magically happen after the news reach our country.
> 
> Why must governments be so obsessed with porn? :[



Because God gave us dicks and pussies so we could be ashamed of them and make stupid laws about them.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 29, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Because God gave us dicks and pussies so we could be ashamed of them and make stupid laws about them.



Don't forget our duties to "protect the children".


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 29, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Don't forget our duties to "protect the children".



Never mind it's through the magic of dick n' pussy they exist in the first place.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Never mind it's through the magic of dick n' pussy they exist in the first place.



Reminds me of an old sex education video they showed my class in school to teach us how far attitudes had come in the last century. The video provided tips on how to stave off masturbation and wet dreams and then ended by consoling us that in the future 'this will all happen in spotless laboratories and the awkward meeting of boy and girl will never have to happen,'.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 29, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Reminds me of an old sex education video they showed my class in school to teach us how far attitudes had come in the last century. The video provided tips on how to stave off masturbation and wet dreams and then ended by consoling us that in the future 'this will all happen in spotless laboratories and the awkward meeting of boy and girl will never have to happen,'.



'Leaving you time to bring the morning paper to father, or get your bat ready for the big cricket game!'

The past frightens me.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 29, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Reminds me of an old sex education video they showed my class in school to teach us how far attitudes had come in the last century. The video provided tips on how to stave off masturbation and wet dreams and then ended by consoling us that in the future 'this will all happen in spotless laboratories and the awkward meeting of boy and girl will never have to happen,'.



If anything that shows how _little _attitudes have come for some people. 100 years ago - sex is considered a bad thing by most, unless it's for making babies. Today (or when that video was made) - some people still think sex is bad enough to say _with confidence _that it won't be a 'problem' in the future. Irony.

[I'm not quite sure if I've worded this well enough so I do hope you get what I mean]


----------



## Mittens (Jul 29, 2013)

Apparently it's not just porn either.. Kind of disappointed to see this happening in Britain.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 29, 2013)

> The filter will even* block "web forums"* and "esoteric material," though Open Rights Group does not specify what this category would include.


Well fuck.

Petition thing here - https://www.openrightsgroup.org/campaigns/cameron-stop-sleepwalking Worth a try.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 29, 2013)

Mittens said:


> Apparently it's not just porn either.. Kind of disappointed to see this happening in Britain.



From the first article: 





> The filter will even block "*web forums*" and "esoteric material," though Open Rights Group does not specify what this category would include.



Shit. Now it looks even more likely that FAF (and other forums I go on) could be banned.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2013)

It depends on which internet service provider you use. 

You will notice a lot of comments circulating in the British media at the moment about trolls and their destructive capacity. One user with autism interviewed by the BBC suggested that report buttons should link directly to the Police, because he was upset by comments on twitter that berated autism. 

So I think severe curbs on what we can say online are probably coming.

edit: on the subject of petitions this one already has >30k http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/51746


----------



## Teal (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh great, more mass-censorship shit under the guise of "protecting the children".


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 29, 2013)

Apparently "esoteric" material is going to be blocked too. A quick search on Wikipedia gives this definition: 



> Esotericism or Esoterism signifies the holding of esoteric opinions or beliefs, that is, ideas preserved or understood by a small group of those specially initiated, or of rare or unusual interest.



So they're possibly going to be blocking stuff _simply_ because not many people have an interest in it/know about it/believe in it? Fuck everything, that is a bullshit reason to block something.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 29, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Apparently "esoteric" material is going to be blocked too. A quick search on Wikipedia gives this definition:
> 
> So they're possibly going to be blocking stuff _simply_ because not many people have an interest in it/know about it/believe in it? Fuck everything, that is a bullshit reason to block something.



Here's to Scottish independence! The SNP should totally take advantage of this.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 29, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Here's to Scottish independence! The SNP should totally take advantage of this.



This will only help to boost the popularity of most political parties, SNP included, other than the tories. No doubt about that.


And if this law _does _go through I most likely will vote "yes" to Scottish independence.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 29, 2013)

Apparently the system that Reichsfuhrer Cameron wishes to use is one designed by the chinese.

*Shit*.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 29, 2013)

I will be incredibly surprised is David Cameron stays PM after the next general election. 

Unfortunately we've got to endure another two years of him until the next election in May 2015.....


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jul 29, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Apparently the system that Reichsfuhrer Cameron wishes to use is one designed by the chinese.
> 
> *Shit*.


So it's not made very well and breaks easily?

Really, I am shocked this wasn't a headline from here in the states. It almost sounds like it came straight from the mouth of a GOP/Tea Partier, except there's 100% less religion involved and there's a way to turn it off.
Although the opt-out phone call would probably be the most awkward thing you would ever have to do.
_
Hello, <ISP NAME HERE>, this is Tina speaking, how may I help you?
__Yeah, I'd like to...opt out of the...filtering.
...
...
_
Although it sounds like by default a lot more than just naughty stuff is going to be blocked, so if you're scared you could go in under the guise of wanting something else unblocked and get your porn back without having to say anything embarrassing.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 29, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> From the first article:
> 
> Shit. Now it looks even more likely that FAF (and other forums I go on) could be banned.



FAF will probably be banned just by virtue of sharing the furaffinity.net domain, which will certainly be seen as a porn site.  I already can't access FAF from certain places that have filtering software installed for this reason.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 30, 2013)

Is it strange that now I'm actually feeling worried about which sites might be blocked? Surely, sites should be able to submit a request to be an exception from filtering if they believe they don't fall into the category?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 30, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Is it strange that now I'm actually feeling worried about which sites might be blocked? Surely, sites should be able to submit a request to be an exception from filtering if they believe they don't fall into the category?



I submitted requests to my college to unblock art sites that were erroneously filtered and they never got round to it. 

White-listing websites is a mammoth task because many thousands of websites that are obscure are erroneously blocked. 

This is why Canadian publication 'the beaver' changed its name to 'canada's history', because filtering software identified 'beaver' as a sexual innuendo, so many different types of filtering software blocked it. It was improbable that every network filtering organisation would white-list the website, so the publication changed its name.

So many thousands of requests for white-listing might be answered, but many also won't and the white-list that one ISP has could be very different to the list of a different ISP.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 30, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> This is why Canadian publication 'the beaver' changed its name to 'canada's history', because filtering software identified 'beaver' as a sexual innuendo, so many different types of filtering software blocked it. It was improbable that every network filtering organisation would white-list the website, so the publication changed its name.



Cocks, tits, boobies, beavers, trouser snakes: just a few innocent creatures that will be marked unclean by the British government. It is a sad day.


----------



## Khaki (Jul 30, 2013)

So when does INGSOC plan to start having Anti-Sex Leagues?


----------



## Mayfurr (Jul 31, 2013)

Khaki said:


> So when does INGSOC plan to start having Anti-Sex Leagues?



About the same time they remake "No Sex Please, We're British".

And this will be the sex education public service film of choice:
[yt]0oWaIdhkGx0[/yt]

And the advanced class for married persons:
[yt]5Ivsb79-h90[/yt]


----------

